# [Review] BitFenix Shinobi Core im PCGHX-Check - Your personal Shinobi | UPDATE: USB 3.0 Mod online



## xTc (14. August 2011)

*[Review] BitFenix Shinobi Core im PCGHX-Check - Your personal Shinobi*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Inhalt*

Dies ist ein interaktives Inhaltsverzeichnis. Die einzelnen Menüpunkte lassen sich anklicken und Ihr gelangt sofort zum gewünschen Punkt. Weiterhin befindet sich unter jedem Abschnitt ein "Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis"-Button, mitdem Ihr direkt zum Inhaltsverzeichnis zurückkommt. Die Bilder lassen sich auf Wunsch auch vergrößern. Hierzu ist lediglich ein Klick auf das gewünschte Bild nötig.​*Danksagung
Einleitung
Verpackung & Lieferumfang
Spezifikation & Features
Äußeres Erscheinungsbild
Inneres Erscheinungsbild
Montage
USB 3.0 Mod
Fazit
Links
Videos*
*Danksagung*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich beim Onlineshop Caseking.de bedanken, die mich bei diesem Test freundlicherweise unterstützt haben. Auch möchte ich mich bei *Mindfactory*, *MSI*, *Asus* sowie *G.Skill* für die freundliche und unkomplizierte Bereitstellung weiterer Komponenten für das Testsystem bedanken.​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Einleitung*

Nachdem BitFenix mit dem Shinobi ein günstiges und sehr beliebtes Gehäuse vorgestellt hat, folgt mit dem Shinobi Core eine spezielle Version, die sich vor allem an Casemodder richtet. Hauptaugenmerk liebt beim Shinobi Core auf den variablen Designelementen, die nach den eigenen Vorlieben ausgewählt werden können. BitFenix bietet das Meshgitter und das Frontlogo in unterschiedlichen Farben an, so dass Käufer sich ihre ganz eigene Shinobi-Version zusammenstellen können. Wie sich das BitFenix Shinobi Core in der Praxis schlägt, zeigt der folgende Test.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Verpackung & Lieferumfang*

BitFenix liefert das Shinobi Core in einer einfachen Pappverpackung aus. Die Pappverpackung ist neben dem BitFenix-Logo auch mit einigen Abbildungen des Gehäuses versehen. Zusätzlich kann man der Vorderseite entnehmen, dass es sich um die Version mit Seitenfenster handelt. Da sich bei dem gelieferten Gehäuse um die an Casemodder gerichtete Core-Version handelt, wird erst mit einem genauen Blick auf den Typen-Aufkleber klar.
Auf der Rückseite der Pappverpackung sind wie erwähnt einige Abbildungen des Gehäuses zu sehen. Anhand dieser Abbildungen erläutert BitFenix die Vorzüge des Shinobi Cores. Neben dem Seitenfenster verfügt das Shinobi Core auch über eine elegante SofTouch-Oberfläche, die das Gehäuse sehr wertig erscheinen lässt. Durch das „Tool-Free Design“ ist es möglich, alle Komponenten einzubauen ohne Werkzeug zur Hand nehmen zu müssen. Das durchdachte Design ermöglicht es, ein effizientes und sehr wirksameres Kühlkonzept zu entwickeln. So werden die verbauten Komponenten auch bei warmen Sommertagen ausreichend gekühlt.
Der normale Lieferumfang des Shinobi Core enthält neben einer Tüte Montageschrauben auch noch einen Satz Standfüße. Zusätzlich dazu ist noch ein „Quick Installation Guide“ enthalten, der die Montage der wichtigsten Komponenten erläutert. Ein paar Kabelbinder zum Verstauen der einzelnen Anschlusskabel runden den Lieferumfang ab. Allerdings ist die Basisversion des Shinobi Core etwas nackt. Da sich das Meshgitter sowie das Logo in der Front frei auswählen lassen, werden diese Komponenten noch zusätzlich benötigt. Je nach persönlichem Geschmack kann man aus unterschiedlichen Farben wählen. Das Logo ist wahlweise in Silber, Weiß oder Schwarz verfügbar. Das Meshgitter gibt es wahlweise in Rot, Blau, Weiß und Schwarz. Hier im Test kommen sowohl das Logo als auch das Meshgitter in Weiß zum Einsatz. Man könnte die hier getestete Kombination als auch Shinobi Core Black & White Edition nennen.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Spezifikation & Features*

Die wichtigsten Daten im Überblick: Das BitFenix Shinobi Core bringt es auf ein Gewicht von 8,0 Kilo und ist fast vollständig aus Stahl gefertigt. Einzig die Frontblende sowie der Deckel sind aus Plastik, welches mit einer SofTouch-Oberfläche versehen wurde. Neben vier USB 2.0 Anschlüssen steht noch ein Kopfhörer-/ sowie Mikrofon-Anschluss zur Verfügung. Auf USB 3.0 muss in die Preisklasse in der das BitFenix Shinobi Core spielt leider verzichtet werden. Die weiteren Eckdaten können der folgenden Tabelle entnommen werden.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die vollständige Produktbeschreibung inkl. aller Features wird erst mit einem Klick auf "View" sichtbar.​


Spoiler



Ready to mod!

Ein individuelles Design ist die zentrale Motivation für die meisten optischen PC-Modifikationen. Während eine alternative Beleuchtung beispielsweise noch vergleichbar einfach zu realisieren ist, wird es bei der Gehäusefarbe schon aufwändiger. BitFenix bietet nun jedoch eine vielfältige, einfach zu realisierende und sehr preiswerte Mod-Lösung an.

Kern ist dabei die Core Edition des Shinobi Midi-Towers. Diese ist, im Gegensatz zum bereits bekannten Original, zusätzlich in einer weißen Version erhältlich und wird ohne Mesh-Streifen und ohne Frontlogo ausgeliefert. Zusätzlich bietet der Hersteller genau diese fehlenden Komponenten in diversen Farbgestaltungen an, so dass sich unzählige Kombinationsmöglichkeiten eröffnen. Auch eine spätere Umrüstung ist dabei kein Problem (Original und Core).

Da zudem nur einzelne Elemente ausgetauscht werden, bleibt das zeitlos-elegante Grunddesign des Shinobi stets erhalten. Dieses ergibt sich vor allem aus der gradlinigen Linienführungen, den weitgehend geschlossenen Flächen und der besonderen SofTouch Oberfläche mit mattem Look und angenehmer Haptik.

Die erste Modifikationsmöglichkeit betrifft die mittlere Front, wo sich das BitFenix Logo befindet. Die vier Mesh-Blenden werden demgegenüber an den Seiten der Front und des Deckels montiert. Sie werden hierzu einfach in die vorgesehenen Vertiefungen gesteckt und an der Rückseite umgebogen. Hierzu empfiehlt sich ein Ausbau der beiden Panels.

Auch die Core Versionen gibt es wahlweise mit und ohne Window, so dass sich zusammen mit den Grundfarben (schwarz, weiß) bereits vier Hauptdesigns ergeben. Der Innenaufbau ist dabei stets gleich und der Innenraum jeweils komplett in der Außenfarbe lackiert. Diverse Aussparungen im Mainboardtray erlauben eine saubere Kabelverlegung sowie eine komfortable CPU-Backplate-Installation.

Die Steckkarten können dabei mit Thumb-Screws und somit ohne Werkzeug montiert werden. Neben drei externen 5,25-Zoll-Slots stehen ganze acht interne 3,5-Zoll-Einschübe zur Verfügung. Selbst große RAID-Systeme lassen sich daher im Shinobi verstauen.

Die Kühlung ist sehr flexibel, da im Auslieferungszustand kein Lüfter enthalten ist, jedoch sieben 120er zu verbauen sind - zwei an der Front, zwei im Deckel, einer am Boden, einer am Seitenteil und einer an der Rückseite. Ebenso vielfältig präsentiert sich das I/O-Panel im vorderen Teil des Deckels, da es gleich vier USB 2.0 und zwei Audio bietet.



Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Äußeres Erscheinungsbild*

Auf den ersten Blick ist das neue Shinobi Core kaum vom schon länger verfügbaren Shinobi zu unterscheiden.  Lediglich die neuen Modding-Optionen, die das Shinobi Core auszeichnen, bieten hier Spielraum sich optisch deutlich zu unterscheiden. Beim hier getesteten Shinobi Core wurden das weiße Logo sowie die weißen Meshgitter verbaut. So entsteht ein netter Kontrast zum sonst sehr schlicht gehaltenen Gehäuse. Je nach Bedarf kann das Meshgitter aber ausgetauscht und durch ein anderes ersetzt werden. Reichen die Standardfarben die BitFenix anbietet nicht mehr aus, lässt sich das Meshgitter natürlich auch in einer anderen Farbe lackieren. Damit die Meshgitter angebracht werden können, ist es notwendig sowohl den Deckel als auch die Front zu entfernen. Die Meshgitter werden auf der Unterseite des Deckels verankert, indem der überstehende Rest der Befestigung einfach umgeknickt wird. Auf dem rückwertigen Weg lassen sich die Meshgitter wieder lösen. Allerdings machen Sie diese Prozedur nicht unendlich mit. Umso mehr die Befestigungsanker strapaziert werden, umso anfälliger werden Sie. Zusätzlich zum Meshgitter kann das Frontpanel auch noch mit dem BitFenix-Logo bestück werden. Auch hier stehen drei mögliche Varianten zur Auswahl. Reichen diese nicht aus, kann man das Logo natürlich auch noch in einer Wunschfarbe lackieren. Das Logo wird von hinten in die Frontblende eingesetzt und verankert. Sobald alle Teile in der entsprechenden Wunschfarbe angebracht wurden, können sowohl der Deckel als auch die Frontblende wieder montiert werden.
Außer den genannten Modding-Punkten gibt es keinerlei Unterschiede zum normalen Shinobi. Auf der Oberseite des Deckels stehen neben vier USB 2.0 Anschlüssen auch ein Mikrofon-Eingang sowie ein Kopfhörer Ausgang zur Verfügung.  USB 3.0 sucht man beim BitFenix Shinobi Core leider vergeblich. Dies kann in Anbetracht des Preises auch verschmerzt werden. Neben dem Power- sowie Reset-Schalter befindet sich noch eine Power- und HDD-LED am Anschlusspanel. Der Reset-Knopf hätte allerdings etwas größer ausfallen können. Ohne einen Kugelschreiber oder spitzen Gegenstand ist es schwierig den Knopf zu betätigen. In der Front stehen insgesamt drei 5,25“ Slots für Laufwerke zur Verfügung. Auf 3,5“ Schächte verzichtet BitFenix. Allerdings ist hinter einem der drei 5,25“ Schächte ein passender Adapter verbaut, der es erlaubt z.B. ein Diskettenlaufwerk oder ein Kartenlesegerät zu verbauen. Damit die Komponenten im Inneren des Gehäuses auch mit ausreichend Frischluft versorgt werden können, verfügt das Shinobi Core im Deckel über ein Meshgitter. Durch dieses können die im Inneren des Gehäuses verbauten Lüfter zum Beispiel Frischluft einsaugen. Auffällig ist auch die Form des Seitenfensters. Anstatt wie viele andere Hersteller auch auf ein herkömmliches viereckiges Seitenfenster zu setzten, hat sich BitFenix etwas Besonderes einfallen lassen. Etwas unpassend hingegen ist die Vorrichtung für den 120mm Lüfter direkt im Seitenfenster. Zwar kann der Lüfter so direkt Frischluft auf die Grafikkarte fördern, stört aber etwas in der stylischen Optik. 
Neben sieben PCI-Slots verfügt das Shinobi Core auch noch über Durchführungen für Schläuche einer Wasserkühlung. So ist es möglich, den Radiator extern anzubringen ohne extra Löcher für die Schläuche ins Gehäuse zu bohren. Ein weiterer 120mm Lüfter am Heck des Shinobi Core sorgt ebenfalls für Luftzirkulation. Das Netzteil wird getreu dem aktuellen Trend am Gehäuseboden angebracht. So kann die Abwärme direkt nach oben steigen und im Airflow mit abtransportiert werden.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Damit weitere Bilder vom Äußeren des Gehäuses angezeigt werden, bitte auf Klick "View" klicken. Um das gewünschte Bild zu vergrößern, reicht es aus, dieses einfach anzuklicken.​


Spoiler



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Inneres Erscheinungsbild*

Auch im Inneren gibt es keine Unterschiede zwischen dem Shinobi Core und den normalen Shinobi. Der innere Aufbau ist sehr aufgeräumt und alle Stellen sind sehr gut zugänglich. Einer problemlosen Montage steht daher nichts im Wege. Obwohl das Shinobi Core ein Gehäuse der eher günstigeren Preisklasse ist, spendiert ihm BitFenix eine Vielzahl von nützlichen Eigenschaften. Neben mehreren Aussparungen fürs Kabelmanagement verfügt der Mainboard-Schlitten ebenfalls über eine große Aussparung. So ist es möglich den Kühler zu tauschen, ohne das Mainboard auszutauschen. Die Durchführungen fürs Kabelmanagement ermöglichen es die Kabel hinter dem Mainboard-Schlitten zu verstecken um eine aufgeräumte Optik zu erreichen. Die Aussparungen sind groß genug und eigenen sich so für mehrere Kabel.
Am Heck des Gehäuses findet ein 120mm Lüfter Platz, der die Abwärme nach draußen transportiert. An dieser Stelle sei jedoch angemerkt, dass das BitFenix Shinobi Core ab Werk keine Lüfter enthält und diese gegebenenfalls zusätzlich gekauft werden müssen. Zwei Schlauch-Durchführungen ermöglichen es einen externen Radiator anzuschließen. Damit die Schläuche nicht am Gehäuse scheuern und beschädigt werden, wurden die Kanten mit einem Gummischutz überzogen. Auch im Boden finden sich zwei Plätze für 120mm Lüfter. Der hintere der beiden Plätze ist allerdings für das Netzteil gedacht. So ist es möglich, das Netzteil so auszurichten, dass es die Abwärme direkt unten aus dem Gehäuse rauspustet. Auf der Unterseite des Bodens verfügt das Shinobi Core über zwei Staubfilter die recht schnell entfernt und gesäubert werden können. Unter dem Deckel lassen sich ebenfalls zwei 120mm verbauen. Wahlweise zwischen dem Deckel und dem Gehäuse oder direkt im Inneren. Hier gibt es aber keine optionalen Staubfilter. Diese Aufgabe übernimmt das Meshgitter des Deckels. Die Front bietet darüber hinaus auch Platz für zwei 120mm Lüfter. Diese werden direkt zwischen der Gehäusefront und den 3,5“ Schächten angebracht. So wird nicht nur Frischluft ins Gehäuseinnere gefördert, sondern gleich die Laufwerke mitgekühlt. Der Staubfilter für die in der Front sitzenden Lüfter befindet sich hinter der Frontblende. Um dem Filter zu säubern muss die Frontblende entfernt werden.
Das Tool‘les-Prinzip ermöglicht es, Festplatten und Laufwerke ohne Schraubendreher zu verbauen. Insgesamt verfügt das Shinobi Core intern über acht 3,5“ Schächte und drei 5,25“ Schächte. Für ausreichen Platz ist also gesorgt. 2,5“ auf 3,5“ Adapter legt BitFenix allerdings nicht bei. Damit beispielsweise eine SSD verbaut werden kann, muss ein passender Adapter besorgt werden.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Damit weitere Bilder vom Inneren des Gehäuses angezeigt werden, bitte auf Klick "View" klicken. Um das gewünschte Bild zu vergrößern, reicht es aus, dieses einfach anzuklicken.​


Spoiler



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Montage*

Probleme bei der Montage gab es überraschenderweise keine. Das Shinobi Core bietet für alle Komponenten ausreichen Platz. Dank des aufgeräumten Innenraums sind fast alle Ecken während der Montage gut zu erreichen. Auch lange Grafikkarten können mit Shinobi Core ohne Probleme Platz finden. Wird beispielsweise eine GeForce GTX 570 verbaut, sollten die dahinter liegenden 3,5“ Schächte nicht mehr genutzt werden. Grafikkarte und Festplatte liegen sehr nah beieinander, wobei die Festplatte durch die Abwärme der Grafikkarte klar das Nachsehen hat. Die auf den Bildern verbaute MSI GeForce GTX 460 Hawk bietet aber noch genügend Platz.
Dank des Tool‘les-Prinzip können Festplatten und Laufwerke ohne Werkzeug schnell eingebaut werden. Was bei den Laufwerken ohne Probleme klappt, wird bei den 3,5“ Schächten schon mal zur Fummelarbeit. Die Halteklammern lassen sich nicht immer auf Anhieb richtig verriegeln. Ob die Halteklammern allerdings ausreichend Stabilität für die nächste Fahrt zur Lan-Party bieten, sei an dieser Stelle mal in Frage gestellt.
Obwohl das Shinobi Core ein eher preisgünstiges Gehäuse ist, sammelt es beim Kabelmanagement verdient Pluspunkte. Gerade bei günstigen Gehäusen versuchen viele Hersteller ein Kabelmanagement-System zu intergieren, scheitern aber an der vernünftigen Umsetzung. Dies ist beim Shinobi Core nicht der Fall. Die Aussparungen sind ideal positioniert und bieten Platz für mehrere Kabel. Die überflüssigen Kabel lassen sich hinter dem Mainboard-Tray verstecken. Auch hier kann das Shinobi Core überraschend Pluspunkte sammeln. BitFenix spendiert dem Shinobi Core hinter dem Mainboard-Tray ausreichend Platz um möglichst alle Kabel dort verstauen zu können. Selbst das dicke ATX-Kabel sowie die beiden PCIe-Kabel passen ohne Probleme hinter den Mainboard-Schlitten. Wer im Innenraum eine möglichst kabelfreie Optik bevorzugt, sollte sich auf jeden Fall einen Satz Verlängerungen zulegen. Je nach Netzteil können die Kabel recht knapp werden. Besonders beim 12V EPS-Stecker kommt man ohne eine Verlängerung kaum hoch bis zum Mainboard. Die Kabel der Frontanschlüsse hingegen sind ausreichend dimensioniert und lassen sich ohne Probleme zum Mainboard verlegen.
Durch das flexible Lüfter-Konzept ist es auch kein Problem ein passives Netzteil im Shinobi Core zu verbauen. Das Shinobi Core bietet mit verbautem Netzteil Platz für insgesamt sechs 120mm Lüfter. Zwei davon finden jeweils im Deckel und in der Front Platz. Je ein weiteres lässt sich am Boden sowie am Heck des Gehäuses befestigen.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Damit weitere Bilder vom der Montage angezeigt werden, bitte auf Klick "View" klicken. Um das gewünschte Bild zu vergrößern, reicht es aus, dieses einfach anzuklicken.​


Spoiler



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*USB 3.0 Mod*

Einziges Manko des Shinobi‘s sind wie bereits genannt fehlende USB 3.0 Anschlüsse. Diese lassen sich allerdings mit etwas Geschick und Zeit leicht nachrüsten. Allerdings sei an dieser Stelle angemerkt, dass alle Umbauten auf Gefahr geschehen und ich keine Garantie für den Erfolg gebe.
Für den Umbau eignet sich das USB 3.0 Frontpanel von BitFenix nahezu ideal. So kann man nach Bedarf entscheiden, ob man alle vier USB 2.0 Anschlüsse ersetzt oder jeweils zwei USB 2.0 und zwei 3.0 Anschlüsse haben möchte. Bevor mit dem eigentlichen Umbau begonnen werden kann, muss das Frontpanel zerlegt werden. Die Blende auf der Oberseite lässt sich mit einem leichten Ruck entfernen. Im Inneren den Panels werden einfache USB 3.0 Kabel entsprechend verschraubt und so als Frontanschlüsse genutzt. Die einzelnen Kabel lassen sich allerdings von dem Panel und der Verschraubung lösen. Hierzu ist es nötig zuerst die Verstrebung und danach die einzelnen Schrauben an den Kabeln zu lösen. Damit die Kabel auf dem Originalpanel angebracht werden können, muss auf einer Seite des Kabels die Gummiummantelung entfernt werden. Dies macht Ihr am einfachsten mit einem scharfem Messer oder Cutter. Damit die metallene Fassung hinterher keinen Kontakt mit dem Panel hat, empfiehlt es sich am Kabel ein Stück Klebeband anzubringen. Passt aber auf, dass Ihr den eigentlichen Kabelstrang nicht beschädigt. Sobald das Kabel vorbereitet ist, muss das Panel aus dem Gehäuse ausgebaut werden und Ihr müsst euch nur noch entscheiden, welche USB-Anschlüsse Ihr ersetzten wollt. Entfernt hinterher die von Euch ausgewählten USB-Anschlüsse. Weiterhin muss der Anschluss für das interne Kabel ebenfalls entfernt werden.
Mit einer Heißklebepistole könnt Ihr die beiden USB 3.0 Anschlüsse nun fixieren und festkleben. Passt allerdings auf, dass Ihr die Anschlüsse im Vorfeld richtig ausrichtet. Die markierte Position der USB 2.0 Anschlüsse ist hier sehr hilfreich. Sobald alles ausgehärtet und getrocknet ist, könnt Ihr das Panel wieder einbauen. Versteckt das Kabel hinter dem Mainboard-Schlitten und stöpselt den USB 3.0 Anschluss ein. Fertig ist der Umbau und Ihr könnt Euch über USB 3.0 Anschlüsse beim BitFenix Shinobi erfreuen…​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Damit weitere Bilder zum USB 3.0 Mod angezeigt werden, bitte auf Klick "View" klicken. Um das gewünschte Bild zu vergrößern, reicht es aus, dieses einfach anzuklicken.​


Spoiler



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Fazit*​
Gerade Casemodder werden am neuen Shinobi Core von BitFenix Gefallen finden. Die Möglichkeit ein Gehäuse nach seinen eigenen Wünschen zu gestalten ist zwar nicht neu, wird von BitFenix sehr gut umgesetzt. BitFenix ermöglicht durch die freie Wahl des Frontlogos und der Meshgitter jedem Kunden sein persönliches Shinobi zu kreieren. Und sollten die ab Werk verfügbaren Farben nicht ausreichen, lassen sich die Einzelteile in eine andere Wunschfarbe umlackieren.
In Sachen Funktionalität und Aufbau hat BitFenix hingegen keine Änderungen vorgenommen. Der innere Aufbau ist nach wie vor gut strukturiert und ordentlich aufgeteilt. Die Montage ist dank der guten Aufteilung und des relativ geräumigen Innenraus unkompliziert. BitFenix bietet mit dem Shinobi Core ein solides und kompaktes Gehäuse an, welches für die meisten preisbewussten Käufer alles bietet was sie benötigen. Das Shinobi Core samt Meshgitter und Frontlogo ist bereits ab knapp 65,- Euro zu erwerben.  Das Preis- / Leistungsverhältnis ist für die gebotenen Eigenschaften wirklich sehr gut. Mit dem BitFenix Shinobi Core bekommt man viel Gehäuse für wenig Geld. Anders als bei vielen vergleichbaren günstigen Gehäusen kann das Shinobi Core mit einer schicken  und wertigen Optik punkten. Die SofTouch-Oberfläche steht dem Shinobi wirklich gut und ist eine willkommene Abwechslung zu den herkömmlichen Aluminium und lackierten Plastikblenden.
Einzige Kritikpunkte sind die fehlenden Gehäuselüfter und die nicht vorhandenen USB 3.0 Anschlüsse. Auf letztere kann man in dieser Preisklasse aber wohl verzichten. Leider enthält der Lieferumfang keine Gehäuselüfter. Diese müssen optional erworben werden und lassen so unter Umständen weitere Kosten entstehen.
Nichts desto trotz - mit dem Shinobi Core bietet BitFenix ein tolles und vor allem preisgünstiges Gehäuse mit praktischen Modding-Ambitionen. Das BitFenix Shinobi Core bekommt daher neben dem „Gold Award“ auch noch den „Preis- / Leistungs-Award“ verliehen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Links*​
BitFenix Shinobi Core bei Caseking.de

BitFenix Shinobi Core Logo's bei Caseking.de

BitFenix Shinobi Mesh-Stripes bei Caseking.de

*xTc Reviews @ Twitter*

Caseking @ Twitter​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Video*​
Vorgestellt: BitFenix Shinobi Core bei Caseking.TV​
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCEIChm7wHY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CC8_yi22yiQ
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. August 2011)

*AW: [Review] BitFenix Shinobi Core im PCGHX-Check - Your personal Shinobi*

Seht schickes Case und gutes Review, schade aber, dass es kein USB 3 hat.


----------



## xTc (14. August 2011)

*AW: [Review] BitFenix Shinobi Core im PCGHX-Check - Your personal Shinobi*

Dafür bietet BitFenix ja ein passendes Upgrade an: BitFenix USB 3.0 Front Panel bei Caseking.de

Allerdings bin ich da kein Freund von. Zum einen zerstörst du die Optik und zum zweiten geht ein 5,25" Slot dafür verloren...


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. August 2011)

*AW: [Review] BitFenix Shinobi Core im PCGHX-Check - Your personal Shinobi*

Es sind 4 USB Ports verbaut, da hätte man auch 2x USB 3 und 2x USB 2 machen können, das ist einfach schwach angesichts, dass es neu auf den Markt kommt und USB 3 ja schon Standard ist bei den aktuellen Boards.
Schade, dass es kein eigenes Panel ist, sondern irgendwie in den Deckel integriert (kannst du das noch mal genau ermitteln, wie das da alles fest ist, gerne mit Fotos?) und da bringt mir ein USB 3 Panel für ein 3,5 Zoll Schacht auch nichts, denn ich will die Anschlüsse ja im Deckel haben und nicht vorne dran.


----------



## Uziflator (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Review] BitFenix Shinobi Core im PCGHX-Check - Your personal Shinobi*

Tolles Gehäuse, schönes Review natürlich wie immer,  vllt spendier ich es meiner Schwester in Ihr billig Ding hab ich das MB kaum reinbekommen.


----------



## MrWan (16. August 2011)

*AW: [Review] BitFenix Shinobi Core im PCGHX-Check - Your personal Shinobi*

Schönes Review mit guten Produktfotos.

Das Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis ist wirklich absolut top beim Shinobi.

Einzige Mängel sind meiner Meinung nach:

dass, zumindest beim Enermax Modu87+ 800W, beim Einbau, der obere am Mainboard-Schlitten herausstehende "Bügel", etwas am Gehäuse des Netzteils kratzt/schabt
das Gehäuse durch die Lüfteröffnung in der Tür und im Gehäusedeckel, vergleichsweise, doch sehr viel Lärm nach außen dringen lässt
Vielleicht zieht meine Haupt-Hardware doch wieder ins alte, etwas schlechter belüftete, aber leise Lian Li PC-7FB um.


----------



## xTc (16. August 2011)

*AW: [Review] BitFenix Shinobi Core im PCGHX-Check - Your personal Shinobi*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es sind 4 USB Ports verbaut, da hätte man auch 2x USB 3 und 2x USB 2 machen können, das ist einfach schwach angesichts, dass es neu auf den Markt kommt und USB 3 ja schon Standard ist bei den aktuellen Boards.
> Schade, dass es kein eigenes Panel ist, sondern irgendwie in den Deckel integriert (kannst du das noch mal genau ermitteln, wie das da alles fest ist, gerne mit Fotos?) und da bringt mir ein USB 3 Panel für ein 3,5 Zoll Schacht auch nichts, denn ich will die Anschlüsse ja im Deckel haben und nicht vorne dran.


 
Du musst überlegen in welcher Preisklasse das Shinobi spielt, da ist das (noch) völlig vertretbar das es kein USB 3.0 hat.
Ich habe mir da aber ein Mod überlegt, ob es klappt sehen wir die Tage. 




MrWan schrieb:


> Schönes Review mit guten Produktfotos.
> 
> Das Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis ist wirklich absolut top beim Shinobi.
> 
> ...


 

Danke, freut mich das dir der Test gefällt.
Wegen dem Netzteil: Mein Seasonic X-Series SS-460FL (sieht man ja auf den Bildern) sitzt auch ganz stramm drin. Ist entweder vollkommen normal oder so gewollt.
Wegen den Lüfter: das Problem hab ich jetzt nicht so, meine Lüfter laufen eh total langsam, da fällt das nicht ganz so auf. Ich teste das nachher aber mal. 


Beste Grüße


----------



## xTc (1. September 2011)

So, kleines Update für den Test.
Da das Shinobi keine USB 3.0 Anschlüsse hat, musste ich selbst aktiv werden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Umbau-Anleitung findet Ihr im Startpost.



Grüße


----------



## kero81 (13. September 2011)

Hey xTc,
kannst du mir sagen ob die Seitenteile auch eine SofTouch-Oberfläche haben? Und denkst du es ist möglich in die beschichteten Teilen ein Loch für Vandalismustaster zu bohren?

Gruß
-Kero-

Edit:
Im Video wurde es ja gesagt das die  SofTouch-Oberfläche nur vorne und oben ist.


----------



## winner961 (19. September 2011)

xtc kannst du mir sagen ob im shinobi ein thermalright macho rein passt ???


----------



## xTc (19. September 2011)

kero81 schrieb:


> Hey xTc,
> kannst du mir sagen ob die Seitenteile auch eine SofTouch-Oberfläche haben? Und denkst du es ist möglich in die beschichteten Teilen ein Loch für Vandalismustaster zu bohren?


 
Die SofTouch-Oberfläche ist nur an der Front und auf dem Deckel. 




winner961 schrieb:


> xtc kannst du mir sagen ob im shinobi ein thermalright macho rein passt ???



Sollte passen. Der Mine 2 von Scythe passt ja auch.



Grüße


----------



## Jackwenator (17. Oktober 2011)

Hey,
Ich würde mir das Gehäuse sehr gerne kaufen, aber leider quält mich eine Frage..

Passt an die Oberseite des Gehäuses ein 240er Radiator (30mm) + lüfter (25mm) ?
Das ganze sieht irgendwie ziemlich eng aus..  

Ansonsten super Review


----------



## Dr.Bishop (18. Oktober 2011)

In der Preisklasse definitiv ganz weit vorne mit dabei.

Was mich ein wenig stört ist die Lautstärke, aber mit ein paar Mod´s ist das Teil richtig schick


----------



## vAro (30. Oktober 2011)

Das Gehäuse hat es mir schon längere Zeit angetan und ein Kauf soll im kommenden Monat stattfinden.
Wie entkopple ich im Shinobi die Festplatten am gescheitesten?

Ich hätte, aller Voraussicht nach, zwei Festplatten im Shinobi. Mit den Sharkoon Vibe-Fixer müssten die Platten in die 5,25" Einschübe wandern. Damit würde ich kein Problem haben, aber die Festplatten hinsichtlich ihrer Temperaturen?

@xTc: Brilliant, wie du die USB 3.0 Ports nachgerüstet hast. Daran werde ich mich wohl auch versuchen!


----------



## xTc (30. Oktober 2011)

vAro schrieb:


> Ich hätte, aller Voraussicht nach, zwei Festplatten im Shinobi. Mit den Sharkoon Vibe-Fixer müssten die Platten in die 5,25" Einschübe wandern. Damit würde ich kein Problem haben, aber die Festplatten hinsichtlich ihrer Temperaturen?
> 
> @xTc: Brilliant, wie du die USB 3.0 Ports nachgerüstet hast. Daran werde ich mich wohl auch versuchen!


 
Ich würde die Platten auch über einen 5,25" Zoll Schacht entkoppeln, bei den Temperaturen solltest du keine Probleme bekommen.
Viel Spaß beim nachbasteln das USB 3.0 Mods. Ist nicht wirklich schwer, brauchst halt nur das Kabel dafür. 


Grüße


----------

